# Library Spotlight - Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 28, 2018)

Get it here: https://impactsoundworks.com/product/rhapsody-orchestral-percussion/


----------



## bryla (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks Cory!
Was actually looking at Andrews videos yesterday with the thought of buying today


----------

